# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Project "eMotionSpheres", Festo AG & Co. KG, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Researcher - Festo AG & Co. KG

Home page - festo.com/us/en/e/about-festo/research-and-development/bionic-learning-network/highlights-from-2013-to-2014/emotionspheres-id_33514

Further information - festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/333990/Festo_eMotionSpheres_en.pdf




> With the eMotionSpheres, Festo shows how several flying objects can move in a coordinated manner and within a defined space. Whether individually or collectively – even in chaotic situations, there are no collisions as the spheres move out of each other’s way.
> Unique and highly efficient drive system
> 
> Each of the eight spheres is filled with helium and is driven by eight small propellers, which are attached to their outer shell. The drives are adaptive and supply the same efficient thrust in a forward and reverse direction, which is a first when it comes to flying objects.
> 
> Exact positioning thanks to infrared technology
> 
> Ten cameras installed in the room record the spheres via their active infrared markers and pass on the position data to a central master computer. The actions calculated from this process are sent back to the spheres, which then implement them locally. The intelligent networking system creates a guidance and monitoring system, which could be used in the networked factory of the future.
> Pioneering model: the BionicOpter wing principle transferred to the drive technology of the eMotionSpheres
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Festo - eMotionSpeheres 

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> With the eMotionSpheres, Festo shows how several flying objects can move -- individually or collectively -- in a coordinated manner and within a defined space.
> 
> The bionic drives used by the spheres are adaptive and supply the same efficient thrust in both a forwards and reverse direction, which represents something totally new when it comes to flying objects.

----------

